# ...a few new additions! :D



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well i'm supposed to be downsizing, but Allison (Kelebek) made me a deal on three gorgeous goats that I just couldn't resist. :laugh: 

So here they are... I am in love!  

Lost Valley KW Veronica (buckskin doe)

S: Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood *S
D: Hill Country's Shatarr 2*D


Dragonfly RY Wicked (black, moonspotted doe)

S: Caesar's Villa BB Rebel Yell *S
D: Flat Rock Something Wild


Proctor Hill Farm TKY Hooligan (chamoisee buckling)

S: Proctor Hill Farm TeKillYa*S
D: J-Nels ER Delight

I've always wanted a Kingwood daughter and i'm so so happy I finally have one to use in my herd!! :dance: Both her and Wicked have great udders and their bloodlines are something I haven't worked with to much so i'm excited to get some kids from them and see what they can produce here. 

And of course...like I need more bucks...but Hooligan is such a handsome guy...great pedigree and udder genetics behind him, I didn't want to pass him by. I'm really excited to use him on some girls this upcoming season hopefully.

...I do have one more buck coming this year...but i'm keeping him a secret for now! Hopefully he'll be shipped here within a couple weeks. :shades: Then my goat buying is done for the year (well...I hope :doh: )

Anyway!!!...pictures below!! Thanks so much again Allison...I love them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on your new additions Kylee!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oooh, they are pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations to you both! They are really beautiful Goats...I love hooligan!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yay!!! Congrats!!! Maybe we can do some trading ;-)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad that you like them!!! I hated to part with ANY of these three - but I knew that you would take amazing care of them and they will be used to their potential! They have great genetics behind them and beautiful producers. 

Can't wait to see what they do for you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in love with Veronica   You are SOOO STINKEN LUCKY!!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful...  a big congrats........... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! :hug: ...I am already dreaming about what their kids will look like!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! :stars: 
I have always liked Wicked! 
I want that hay!! :wink:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

LIke, like, LIKE! They all look like great additions. I had my eye on Hooligan, glad you got him! He looks like he will be great. The does are gorgeous as well!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hunter - I am seriously thinking of repeating the breeding that produced Hooligan this coming year ....... hehehe


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love, love, love Wicked!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Allison...you should! ...Hooligan is awesome! I'd love to see some sister's udders in a couple years!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

kelebek said:


> Hunter - I am seriously thinking of repeating the breeding that produced Hooligan this coming year ....... hehehe


Well...we may JUST have to talk when the time comes....lol! Thanks for the udpate. I LIIIIKE.... :laugh:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I love Hooligan- and Wicked's spots are just lovely. 

I agree though. I want that hay!! 

Congrats! I have some new girls to announce... and maybe a boy... but I have to wait till everything is settled before I share.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: That hay is here to stay! Just stocked up on 4th cutting alfalfa from my dad...hopefully we'll have enough to make it to next spring/summer! It's so nice...my goaties love it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I did keep Hooligan's sister - Rogue - she is not going ANYWHERE!!! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh good! Can't wait to see her udder!!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Dang it! I Wish we could grow hay like that here. 
In FL all we can grow is Coastal and sand. Excellent sand though. *rolls eyes*


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:lol: ...I'm lucky...I live in alfalfa country. My family grows it for the cattle dairies. Wish I could send you some.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw Hooligan for sale and I kept thinking "Dang it I wish I was in the position to buy him!" If you repeat the breeding and I don't get a buck kid out of the doe I'm wanting one from in February I might be calling you Kelebek. Lol.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know I kept going back to Allison's post about him for sale and drooling over him. :laugh: I wasn't planning on getting him, but things worked out for me to add the three and I couldn't say no. :lol: Can't wait to use him on some does!!


----------

